# 8th grade dinner/dance event ideas



## Ryan L (Mar 20, 2011)

I have been asked if I wanted to do photography for our schools 8th grade farewell dinner/dance before going to High School. I am trying to think of ideas for the backdrop/props. I would like to incorportate their graduation year, 2015 some how. 

  They were asking for help with the event, so I will not really profiting on this. I am only charging just a little over print prices so I am not going to spend a bunch on props, but I will spend a little just to keep my name in the school. So making lifesize 3D numbers is out of the question, ...as much as I would like to! I would like to hear any idea's anyone might have. Thanks everyone


----------



## crimbfighter (Mar 21, 2011)

Seems to me a school would be filled with props and other resources. Banners from sports teams, dances, ect. Perhaps talk with the yearbook club to try to predict what would fit within in their scheme just in case the shoot ends up in the yearbook. If they have a theater or drama club, I'm sure they would be willing to work with you on constructing stages or sets or backdrops to use. Just take advantage of the resources available to you, and I think you will find a wealth of help from them.


----------



## Ryan L (Mar 21, 2011)

Its a pretty small school, graduation class sizes are only about 120 students, won't hurt to see what's available though. There has to be something hidden in there. Thanks

Any other ideas out there? I think I might try to find a maroon background, maroon and white are the school colors.

 Has anyone dyed their own canvas? I though about trying to make a maroon/white marbled pattern. Just not sure how to go about doing this on a something so large.


----------



## Ryan L (Mar 21, 2011)

Well there is a theater deptartment, but very limited props, they did have some backdrops, but they are painted over every year and nothing of interest. I am thinking of getting some very large numbers cut from vinyl and sticking them in the corner of the backdrop. I am thinking maybe one white backdrop with maroon numbering, and then one white backdrop with maroon numbers. Having the two backdrops I have the school colors in both and I will be able to have some contrast in clothing that may be too close in color to one or the other.  I am still hoping for more input. As far as the dyeing, I will start a different topic for that.


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey Ryan i know I saw a thread on here somewhere I think that walks you threw the steps to make your back drop. You just need a big bucket and some die pretty much.. lol. What about a white trellis? Is there a theme for the dance?


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 22, 2011)

80's party with a cut out of Robert Downey Jr. and mirrors with blow on them?


----------

